# hello



## soul_sword34 (Jul 12, 2006)

Hello, I'm new here and I hope I can learn from you.

Student for life.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jul 12, 2006)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 12, 2006)

soul_sword34@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm new here and I hope I can learn from you.



Likewise, as we've all something to teach as well as learn to/from everyone else. Welcome and be true.


----------



## pstarr (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Ninja/Shinobi (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, I'm new here to but I'm advanced in my trainings....but I've never been to a forum website before.


----------



## Shaolinwind (Jul 12, 2006)

soul_sword34@yahoo.com said:
			
		

> Hello, I'm new here and I hope I can learn from you.
> 
> Student for life.


 
Heya!  Nice to have you with us.  There are many people here that are not only incredibly talented and knowledgable, but willing to share their knowledge and experience.


----------



## MJS (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!:wavey: 

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Drac (Jul 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT..You can learn from us as I'm sure we can learn from you..


----------



## Kreth (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Dustin.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jul 12, 2006)

Greetings and welcome to MT.  I'm certain that we can learn from you as well!


----------



## Gemini (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Dustin!


----------



## JBrainard (Jul 12, 2006)

Ave.


----------



## KenpoTess (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice to have you here Dustin 

Welcome to MT~!!

~Tess


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MartialTalk

Good to have you here.

7sm


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Happy Posting


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## Swordlady (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to MT!  :wavey:


----------



## Monadnock (Jul 13, 2006)

Welcome! Have you read the book, Soul Sword, or is that just coincidence?


----------



## soul_sword34 (Jul 13, 2006)

Monadnock said:
			
		

> Welcome! Have you read the book, Soul Sword, or is that just coincidence?


 
Vernon Kitabu Turner, good read.  I guess my second post would be a more appropriate introduction.
http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=574245#post574245


----------



## Ping898 (Jul 13, 2006)

welcome to MT  :wavey:


----------



## Kacey (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:


----------



## green meanie (Jul 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

